# [2006] Ridge Tahoe Map



## riverdees05 (Jan 21, 2006)

Does anyone have a map of Ridge Tahoe showing all the buildings, etc. that they could post or send?


----------



## pvangordon (Jan 21, 2006)

http://www.resortrealtyllc.com/images/RidgeMap_lg.jpg


----------



## riverdees05 (Jan 21, 2006)

Great!  Thanks.


----------



## HudsHut (Nov 12, 2011)

Saw that the link above no longer works. Found this one:

http://www.ridgetahoeresort.com/map_of_ridge_resorts.pdf


----------



## HudsHut (Nov 12, 2011)

II has several different names for The Ridge Tahoe resort complex in Stateline, NV (near Heavenly in South Lake Tahoe).

The Ridge Crest RGC RG2
The Ridge Sierra RGS RI2
The Ridge Tahoe RGT RG2
The Ridge View RGV RV2
Ridge Pointe RGP RP2 R1P

Do these names have any correlation to the buildings on the map in the previous post?

Please advise as to which resort is most desirable, and/or advantages and disadvantages of the various buildings.
Which buildings have washer/dryer in the unit?
Which buildings have patios?

Thank you.


----------



## jlp879 (Nov 13, 2011)

The Ridge Tahoe resort is comprised of three Naegle buildings, Tower, Terrace, Plaza and Cascade buildings.  They are all located on site within walking distance of the Ridge Resort center.  Within II they are all RGT or RG2.

The other resorts, Ridge Crest, Ridge Sierra, Ridge View and Ridge Pointe are affiliated with the Ridge Tahoe resort.  They are within a couple of miles of Ridge Tahoe, they all allow use of the Ridge Tahoe facilities and there is a shuttle bus that connects all the aforementioned resorts to the main clubhouse at Ridge Tahoe.  

Of all the resorts listed, Ridge Tahoe is the most ideal.  It has all amenities within walking distance.  All the other resorts would be second choices.  

At Ridge Tahoe, all the Naegle buildings are dedicated two bedroom, two bathroom units.  They all have in unit washer/dryers and a very large balcony that includes it's own barbeque.  

Besides the Naegle buidlings I have stayed in the Plaza building.  This building has two bedroom, two bathroom lock-off units.  There are no balconies in this building.  However, this building has stunning views of the Carson Valley thousands of feet below you from the living room and both bedrooms.  I don't remember washer/dryers in this building but I could be wrong.  

You can't go wrong with any choice in Ridge Tahoe.  Patios are only useable in the warm summer months.  The rest of the time they would be covered in snow.

If you intend to ski, any Ridge property is in a good location for the Nevada side of Heavenly ski resort.  None of the properties are ski in/ski out anymore since the Ridge Tahoe took out their private gondola a few years ago.  They are all a short walk to Heavenly's Stagecoach Lodge.


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 13, 2011)

As an aside, while all the resorts mentioned are affiliated, all are not equal in quality. We have stayed at The Ridge three times and at Ridge Crest once. Ridge Crest is considerably lower on the quality scale as far as units and location IMHO. Ridge Crest has had their units updated and refurbished since the last time we were there but, I still do not believe they are on equal footing with The Ridge.

Here is a photo album or our last stay at The Ridge in July 2010. Just click on the picture.


----------



## HudsHut (Nov 13, 2011)

Thank you for all the information, Janice & Doug. I appreciate your help.


----------



## Phill12 (Feb 12, 2012)

The Tower units all have washer/dryers along with the Naegle units. 

 PHIL


----------



## itchyfeet (Feb 12, 2012)

The Naegle units also have a barbeque grill on the balcony (summer only).


----------



## ski4ever79 (Oct 9, 2012)

*The Ridge Crest*

Can someone tell me where the Ridge Crest is in relation to the stagecoach express chairlift?


----------



## ski4ever79 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Ski passes*

I will be staying at the Ridge Crest this winter to ski. Are there ever lift ticket promos/coupons/ deals I should know about?


----------

